
Teacher unions urge end of active-shooter drills that traumatize students - rhinoh
https://www.routefifty.com/public-safety/2020/02/active-shooter-drills-may-traumatize-students/163114/
======
IanDrake
As Dave Chappell pointed out, if the shooter is a student, which is frequent,
then why give them a road map to destruction.

